# '86 300zx digi dash pinouts?



## tinman2200 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a digital dash cluster out of an 86' 300zx non turbo, and I was hoping to use it in a custom retro streetrod project that I am currently working on. I have searched all over the internet for the pinnouts on this cluster to no avail. I was really hoping that someone would be able to point me in the right direction. From the research that I have done, it seems to me now that this dash will not stand alone. I am kind of figuring that I will now have to locate a controller, and a power supply. If that is the case, I would have to assume that the dash harnesses will plug directly to the controller, and I would need only the pinouts for the controller, and power supply. I am aware that I may have to change certain sensors , such as fuel level, and speed. Anyway, if anyone has rewired this dash to work in another vehicle, or knows the pin locations, help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wolverinejns (Oct 1, 2008)

*Dash Controller*

Hi,
Yes there is a controller. It is located behind the dash to the left of the steering column. It supplies various voltages to the cluster. You will most likely need it to run the cluster. As for sensor inputs, I believe they feed directly to the cluster. (check as am not 100%). But the controller will make life easier for you.

Hope I have helped..
P.S I would so much like to install the digi-dash in my Z32.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

The sensors do run directly to the dash. The dash then outputs them to both the cruise control module and the computer.


----------

